# Marshall Mini Jubilee 2525h - Review



## Chris-h11

Hey everyone, I am new here, first post actually  but my eagerly anticipated Mini Jubilee 2525H arrived yesterday and I know a few people are waiting for opinions on this so I thought i'd do a quick review.

Just a bit of background before I begin, I am a big fan of the jubilee sound and have previously had the opportunity to play through a 2550, 2554 and 2555x, although none of those were owned by myself. While I consider the tones from the 2550 and 2554 amongst some of the best I have ever heard, I was slightly less impressed with the 2555x, not that it sounded particularly bad, it just sounded like a slightly different beast to the originals.

Onto the 2525H, over several hours I ran this in both high and low modes across an assortment of volumes through my superb sounding Zilla Superfatboy cab (V30 & G12H loaded), using my trusty Gibson Les Paul standard, and it sounds ... good. Not bad, not brilliant, but good.

As anyone that has played a jubilee will know, the clean sounds are amongst some of the best that can be heard from a Marshall and I'm pleased to say that the clean channel did not disappoint. It is easy to dial in chimey, articulate tones that mellow out nicely when the volume/tone knobs are adjusted.

I was also pleasantly surprised by the rhythm clip setting. While I've never been a huge fan of this particular mode, I found that I was able to dial in excellent bluesy pushed clean tones through to a Malcom Young esq grit, which sounded raw and crunchy but remained articulate.

However, the lead channel was something of a disappointment to me. While I was able to dial in some convincing rock tones, that by no means sounded bad, I just felt underwhelmed somehow. Despite having the general jubilee 'sound', the wow factor that I experienced when playing the older models was missing somehow. Even compared to the 2555x I tried, this amp had a harshness that I could not seem to tame without the sound going muddy. Despite extensive eq and volume tweaking, there seemed to be a high end 'fizz' that was always apparent to me. The best sounds I managed to get out of it was when I put a boss GE-7 in the loop, yet despite this I could not quite find the right balance.

While this is no means a bad amp, in fact I would definitely consider it a good amp with a wide range of tonal options, I have decided to return it at the weekend for a full refund and bite the bullet on an original 2554 combo, which sounds far more organic and smoother to my ears. I am positive that there will be many people who disagree with my opinions on this, in which case I'm happy that the amp works for you, but I'm afraid it just misses the mark for me.


----------



## rick16v

How is the shared eq, could you get a good compromise for both channels?


----------



## Chris-h11

I could get a reasonable compromise from the lead to the rhythm clip channel, but there is a noticeable jump in volume switching from clean to lead


----------



## rick16v

Then it's a fail if you can't balance the 2 channel volumes. I thought the lead channel had its own volume that would let you match the 2 channels. I wonder if.the peavey classic minihead is better. Hmmm


----------



## plexilespaul

good decision getting the original. a different beast.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

rick16v said:


> Then it's a fail if you can't balance the 2 channel volumes. I thought the lead channel had its own volume that would let you match the 2 channels. I wonder if.the peavey classic minihead is better. Hmmm


It does and you should be able to. The shared gain I've always found as a bit of a downfall, for my style.


----------



## PBGas

Thanks for sharing your impressions. I probably won't see my combo till about August but hoping that what I hear from it pleases my ears.


----------



## rick16v

Jethro Rocker said:


> It does and you should be able to.



That's what I thought too, the OP says he has one and you can't though?


----------



## Pricketfella

I am picking my combo up Saturday.


----------



## Chris-h11

rick16v said:


> That's what I thought too, the OP says he has one and you can't though?


I should probably clarify my comments here. While it is possible to balance the volumes of the two channels using the lead master, to achieve the 'classic' jubilee lead sound you have to run the lead master pretty high, or the gain sound gets a bit buzzy and thin. This makes it difficult to get a great clean and distorted tone at the same time. From what i've seen, the originals were exactly the same in this respect.

That said, if you don't mind modifying your amp though, there are various (reversible) mods which add a clean volume control in place of the DI on the back of the amp. While i've never tried this myself, it could be something to look into if you are serious about using a jubilee as channel switcher.


----------



## rick16v

Cheers for the update


----------



## Sir Don

What's the overall volume like? I'm wondering if it's loud enough for gigging with. Cheers.


----------



## Chris-h11

Sir Don said:


> What's the overall volume like? I'm wondering if it's loud enough for gigging with. Cheers.


Through a good 2x12 / 4x12 it will be fine for small/ medium gigging in the 20w mode. It is pretty loud, but not the loudest 20w head you will ever hear.


----------



## Sir Don

Thanks. I've got mine on order, not expected till the last week of July. I'll try it through a 4 x 12 when it arrives.


----------



## Electric_Blood

Do you think a rebias would potentially help? Would this void the warranty?


----------



## Chris-h11

Electric_Blood said:


> Do you think a rebias would potentially help? Would this void the warranty?


It may do, but then I would be unable to return it if it didn't, so I think I am just going to play it safe and get the 2554.


----------



## Electric_Blood

Chris-h11 said:


> It may do, but then I would be unable to return it if it didn't, so I think I am just going to play it safe and get the 2554.



Yea, good call. The difference in price isn't even all that much to end up with an original. Thanks for posting the review. 
I'm hoping someone will do a video A/Bing the 2554 vs 2525c (or 2525h with a v30)


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Chris-h11 said:


> I should probably clarify my comments here. While it is possible to balance the volumes of the two channels using the lead master, to achieve the 'classic' jubilee lead sound you have to run the lead master pretty high, or the gain sound gets a bit buzzy and thin. This makes it difficult to get a great clean and distorted tone at the same time. From what i've seen, the originals were exactly the same in this respect.


I don't find mine buzzy or thin, Lead Master about 7. But then, I rarely play CLEAN and channel switch. Clean only or cleanish with channel switching. Bass up a bit and boy is it thick. Then, the 2558 at 50 W is a different beast from the mini.


----------



## thegaindeli

Thank you, but I would have expected a complete tube swap and re-bias, before posting a review.


----------



## Phil_D

FYI , there are no bias pots / possible bias adjustment on the 2525H. It is said by Marshall to be 'self biased' .. which to me has to do with the inherent design of this low wattage version of EL34's based power section (there are a few other brands having that same design phylosophy , i.e. cathode / 'fixed' bias).
There is nothing wrong about it and this being said, I would have waited for the tube to 'age a bit' before concluding about the arshness... If you are comparing a brand new head 'out of the box' with 'worn out' vintage 2550 head/tubes ... it is not going to sound the same, for sure... but if you want to benefit from the 'return option'...you can't wait eiher I guess... I bought myself a 2525H and I will post my comments later... the other guitarist in my band has a 2555X ..at least , I can test these two back to back...


----------



## thegaindeli

Phil_D said:


> I would have waited for the tube to 'age a bit' before concluding about the harshness. If you are comparing a brand new head 'out of the box' with 'worn out' vintage 2550 head/tubes, it is not going to sound the same, for sure...


I'm sorry, but this is one of the most ridiculous comments I've ever read.


----------



## Phil_D

I don't feel myself offended  just trying to share ... and to learn every day...
why were you advising to swap brand new tubes so ?
why I can tell by experience is that tubes that have run for 1 hour don't sound the same that tubes that have been used for months (or years) ...


----------



## thegaindeli

Phil_D said:


> I don't feel myself offended  just trying to share ... and to learn every day...
> why were you advising to swap brand new tubes so ?
> why I can tell by experience is that tubes that have run for 1 hour don't sound the same that tubes that have been used for months (or years) ...


I've never found this to be the case. Per my experience, they either sound good, or they don't.

I recommend swapping tubes with a proven set + doing a bias adjustment. Now that I'm hearing that the 2525 has no bias adjustment, I'm not at all interested. That's one of the reasons why I sold my Boogie Mark V, as wanted to use it with EL34 tubes. You can juggle various ratings, but I don't have time for that. Heck, my 20 watt (EL84) Guytron GT20 has a bias pot for each tube. 

I'm not trying to slag the 2525... I'm sure it sounds great. Just not what I need.


----------



## PBGas

Is this confirmed that it doesn't have a bias pot or is this just something that someone read somewhere?


----------



## santiall

it is cathode biased, you can use any octal tube you want without having to do anything. It is the nature of that circuit (same as preamp tubes)
Fixed bias is a different thing, they rely on an internal voltage which is "fixed" and that can be adjusted or not. 100W Marshall amps are fixed adjustable bias, Boogies are fixed non-adjustable bias


----------



## Sir Don

santiall said:


> it is cathode biased, you can use any octal tube you want without having to do anything. It is the nature of that circuit (same as preamp tubes)
> Fixed bias is a different thing, they rely on an internal voltage which is "fixed" and that can be adjusted or not. 100W Marshall amps are fixed adjustable bias, Boogies are fixed non-adjustable bias




Thanks Santiall, good to know (and good to hear from you too!)


----------



## El Gringo

Do you think it is about the EL-84 tubes ?


----------



## Miss Topisto

Got my 2525H two weeks ago. My impression over all is, this is a wonderful amp! I play it with a Gibson Les Paul R8 and a strymon flint in the loop.
I can get all these classic tones i was dreaming of. Reacts greatly on the guitars volume pot and accepts pedals perfect in the loop, as well as i connect it to the front input.
I run it mostly in 20 watt mode. Presence, bass, mids, treble, arround middle. Main gain arround 7-8, master arround 5. The speaker i use is a old marshall 1936 with greenbacks and another cab is powered with G12T-75's. Less volume over all compared to the greenback's equipped 1936. Different in soundwise, but also nice to hear. G12T-75 are one of the most underrated but also used speakers in the past, a side from greenbacks and others. I like the way they are sounding.
Back to the amp.
I used to own an original 2555 back in the 90's. I sold a complete stack for 900 bucks. oops.
But now, 20 years later i give it another try with a brandnew 20 watt model instead of 100 watt original vintage monster.
So how could i be able to compare them. Or do i have to really?

I cannot compare it to a old 2555 because i don't have to ! I like the tones it delivers me right now. I don't care if it won't nail a perfect copie of a 1987 Marshall 2555.

Nice cleans when volume is rolled a little back, powerfull crunch when volume is turned up. It also reacts very good on your way you hit the strings. Very dynamic.
When you hit the lead channel it gets you where gary moore, Joe Bassamono and many others are waiting. Wow, screaming lead tone. Endlessly.

Over all, i am very happy with my new marshall. Definitely a amp to keep and grow old with.

Maybe i will test some other tubes to see where eventually some more potential is waiting. But i am pretty sure, the original tubes from marshall are not the badest.
They can not risk to put a well discussed amp on the market with shitty tubes.
Don't they?







I forgot to put the cap on V1 back. sry.


----------



## PBGas

THanks for the detailed pics!!!! 

Still waiting on them to arrive up here in Canada. Ridiculous...still not due for a couple more weeks. Spoke with my distributor today.


----------



## Miss Topisto

That's quit a long time you have to wait for your baby. But i can assure you, you won't be disappointed. Take another drink and lean back. Tonal heaven is waiting for you.


----------



## Sir Don

Hopefully mine will arrive soon. What I find crazy is that they've been advertised on the Marshall website since January and are only now becoming available.


----------



## PBGas

Sir Don said:


> Hopefully mine will arrive soon. What I find crazy is that they've been advertised on the Marshall website since January and are only now becoming available.



Completely true! Usually Namm means....not until mid-may. LoL. Well....with Marshall, for some of us, it's mid-September. 

Oh well...not hurting in the tone dept these days so all in a good wait for some fun!


----------



## Tonton

Just had some first playing time with the 2525H
Playing now with an Ibanez Jem through the 6101/6912 cabinets with a Heritage g12m and Heritage G12-65 in it.

The key on this amp is the EQ. Would like to see other opinions.

With Marshalls I always start 5/10 (12:00) on EQ and end up somewhere like 6/10-ish, just adding flavor
But this amp really needs some Mids and Bass added like 8/10 level
Starting EQ all at middle position it is uhmm thin and muffled, quite disappointing actually. 
Mids really opens it (non muffled) and Bass makes it fuller, then very nice non scooped Marshall sound
Maybe it is the lower volume i play... not fully bedroom level but bit louder home playing at 5W

Also the rhythm clip is bit weird
On the clean channel it is sort of boost as I expected
But at lead channel is just makes it bit more compressed (not more gain) and volume seems to drop almost a little
This maybe perception because actually what it does is cutting the bottom end also, which makes sound smaller again....why?
So lead channel is certainly better with Rhythm clip off, I can imagine at higher volumes it maybe could help tighten bottom end a little.
Anyway for some time I thought something wrong with the rhythm clip on this amp, then later noticed the correct effect on the clean channel.
I will have to try it with a Strat to see this effect is different with lower output pickups

So I checked some reviews for reference:
Indeed the Guitarist review also adds a lot of bass and middle and treble and presence down (even to 0 at some point)
In Andertons the rhythm seems to add a lot of boost...but that is on the clean channel as i noticed also.

Anyway I'm not that negative as it may sounds above.
It seems this amp needs some understanding to get the good sounds out of it, which may not be a bad thing 
I will play around more and let you guys now and would be nice if others share their findings with this amp.


----------



## fndrblndr

New video


----------



## PBGas

Thanks! That video above makes my wait even more painful! LoL! 

Amp sounds great !!!!


----------



## Gblev

fndrblndr said:


> New video




That's funny, when they mastered the audio for the video they forgot to add back in the dialog of the dude talking. 

The amp sounds amazing assuming they didn't process the audio too much for the video.


----------



## Tonton

fndrblndr said:


> New video




Nice!
so he plays at 20W and volumes quite high and interestingly his EQ all at 5/10
So maybe this amp needs more volume to get going...


----------



## fndrblndr

I would say that the above video and the Guitarist Mag video are the best representations of this amp thus far.

FYI I dont own this amp yet but I am crazy about it. I love that it is utilizing EL34s in the mini head form factor. I am currently using a Jet City JCA20H, which I love, but I am ready to buy my first Marshall.


----------



## PBGas

Rejoice! Contrary to my grumbling....me thinks that my 2525C has arrived at my dealer. 

My distributor are idiots! LoL! 

Getting over there in the morning and then it's  time!


----------



## fndrblndr

PBGas,

Let us know how it goes at the dealer.

I have not found one, in Seattle, to try out yet.


----------



## maxime1122

My dad and I just received our 2525C yesterday! Sounds good so far! We did a small jam yesterday with both of them.. now I'm trying to decide if I do my gig tonight with my DSL40 or I try the new jubilee!


----------



## Open Lane

PBGas said:


> Rejoice! Contrary to my grumbling....me thinks that my 2525C has arrived at my dealer.
> 
> My distributor are idiots! LoL!
> 
> Getting over there in the morning and then it's  time!


Thoughts?


----------



## PBGas

Open Lane said:


> Thoughts?



Tried to get over there to pick it up but as always something comes up to kaibosh my day...hopefully tomorrow.....


----------



## jesone

Impatiently awaiting your review.


PBGas said:


> Rejoice! Contrary to my grumbling....me thinks that my 2525C has arrived at my dealer.
> 
> My distributor are idiots! LoL!
> 
> Getting over there in the morning and then it's  time!


----------



## Open Lane

Me too!


----------



## Bsthetech

Delete


----------



## jesone

PBGas said:


> Tried to get over there to pick it up but as always something comes up to kaibosh my day...hopefully tomorrow.....



So do you have it yet?


----------



## LemonHart

jesone said:


> So do you have it yet?



Anyone know the status of this amp in Canada? Have had my 2525H on order since April and last I was told was it would be here by end of August. Still not here! I'm located in Calgary.


----------



## PBGas

jesone said:


> So do you have it yet?



YES! Picked up my 2525C on Saturday. I like it but I am still undecided on it. I really have to try it with the band at a gig which will be this weekend. My intention was to have a quick grab and go with some nice tone to carry me through shows. Still experimenting with it. 

The lead channel takes a boost very nicely. The rhythm/clean channel, not so much.


----------



## Bsthetech

LemonHart said:


> Anyone know the status of this amp in Canada? Have had my 2525H on order since April and last I was told was it would be here by end of August. Still not here! I'm located in Calgary.



Did they give you a price in CAD?


----------



## LemonHart

Bsthetech said:


> Did they give you a price in CAD?


Yep, the head is $1499 plus tax, although I ground them down to give it to me for 1499 all in. A huge amount of money for this type of gear (IMHO). I hope it lives up to all the hype or I might be selling it shortly.


----------



## maxime1122

LemonHart said:


> Anyone know the status of this amp in Canada? Have had my 2525H on order since April and last I was told was it would be here by end of August. Still not here! I'm located in Calgary.



I'm from Quebec and received my 2525C last week. So, you should receive it this week


----------



## LemonHart

maxime1122 said:


> I'm from Quebec and received my 2525C last week. So, you should receive it this week


Cool! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Miss Topisto

I play my 2525 Head now for over 1 Month. 
No way that i would give it away. A real keeper in my opinion. Sounds fanta. 
Les Paul R8 and a Marshall. Lets go to the lost island. What more do i need to be happy?


----------



## LemonHart

Sounds encouraging!


----------



## LemonHart

Apparently only the combos have arrived in Canada, the heads are delayed further ... disappointing!


----------



## PBGas

LemonHart said:


> Apparently only the combos have arrived in Canada, the heads are delayed further ... disappointing!



Well that sucks. Hope you get yours soon and I hope it meets your expectations!


----------



## Miss Topisto

I found a really nice vid review where you can hear what you will get. I can proof it, the sound with my guitar, speaker is the same. I am very pleased. Watch here:


----------



## LemonHart

Miss Topisto said:


> I found a really nice vid review where you can hear what you will get. I can proof it, the sound with my guitar, speaker is the same. I am very pleased. Watch here:



Hello, what country are you in? Just curious where the heads are making it to right now.


----------



## Miss Topisto

This video is from Session Music in Germany.


----------



## LemonHart

Will be interested to hear from other forum members when the 2525 heads start arriving in Canada, although hard to understand why Marshall would not ship the combos and heads TOGETHER. Bizarre...


----------



## PBGas

That session music guy always has some great demos! That cab is a huge part of that tone as well.


----------



## Miss Topisto

It looks like a 2x12 Bogner cab. They're loaded with V30 i guess. On the recording side, i can see a Sennheiser MD421 on the left and a Royer R-121 on the right. No wonder this amp sounds so transparent and the notes are shimmering thru the air. Allmost a beautiful sunrise of guitarbeams.


----------



## RocNRol

Sweetwater in the US just got these in. Mine shipped today.


----------



## Bsthetech

I just got the heads up from Sweetwater as well. Looks like US price is $1299 ($1715 converted to the Canapeso). $1499 at L&M sounds like a deal


----------



## PBGas

A quick question....On this amp which is the head version, I'm assuming that the covered tube is the V1 near the input jack, next is the V2....is the third tube a phase inverter or is that not something used on these amps....Mine is the combo version so it is flipped around.


----------



## Matt_Krush

^^ yes, V1 is above the input jack, to the left V2, and next to the choke is V3 (the phase inverter).


----------



## Tonton

Miss Topisto said:


> I found a really nice vid review where you can hear what you will get. I can proof it, the sound with my guitar, speaker is the same. I am very pleased. Watch here:




Nice review indeed!
again it shows this amp need quite some volume to get going (for a 5W amp)
I see 8ish level on master and lead volume to 'bring the amp alive' as he describes
Seemed to me great home usage amp but even 5W needs to be loud 

here's mine!


----------



## LemonHart

Nice bunch of amps. Do you run the 2525 head through the speaker of that combo?




Tonton said:


> Nice review indeed!
> again it shows this amp need quite some volume to get going (for a 5W amp)
> I see 8ish level on master and lead volume to 'bring the amp alive' as he describes
> Seemed to me great home usage amp but even 5W needs to be loud
> 
> here's mine!


----------



## PBGas

Matt_Krush said:


> ^^ yes, V1 is above the input jack, to the left V2, and next to the choke is V3 (the phase inverter).



Thx Matt! Much appreciated!


----------



## Tonton

LemonHart said:


> Nice bunch of amps. Do you run the 2525 head through the speaker of that combo?



the 6101 combo also has a 6912 1x12 below
so with every amp i run both speakers in serial. originally they have these heavy 200W celestion golds in it
but changed the speakers to heritage greenback and a heritage g12 65 with lower dBs and better lower volume sound


----------



## LemonHart

Cool, I am planning to run my 2525 head through the 1x12 V30 in my SL5 combo. Should be interesting! Hope it sounds OK.


----------



## Sound Of A Gun

LemonHart said:


> Cool, I am planning to run my 2525 head through the 1x12 V30 in my SL5 combo. Should be interesting! Hope it sounds OK.



My Friend runs a Jubilee head through an Orange 1x12 with a V30; it sounds great.


----------



## LemonHart

Update on the 2525 heads in Canada - the Marshall distributor rep indicated that while the combos have now arrived in Canada, "Marshall did not get the heads done in time to make it into the container". So apparently the heads will not be in Canada until October. Argh!! It will have been 6 months since I ordered mine, if they do end up arriving in October.


----------



## Open Lane

That sucks, lemonhart. The thing that really pisses me off about delays is when they tell you either the day or days after they're about to ship. I remember Jackson doing that 2 or 3 times with me last year. It can be heartbreaking!


----------



## LemonHart

Open Lane said:


> That sucks, lemonhart. The thing that really pisses me off about delays is when they tell you either the day or days after they're about to ship. I remember Jackson doing that 2 or 3 times with me last year. It can be heartbreaking!


Ha, thanks. The frustrating thing is that they keeping making the classic error in sales customer service, over-promising and under-delivering. They first told me it would be here in June... then they said late July... then late August.. and finally October now. The heads are now in the U.S. so it appears Marshall has put low priority on Canada...


----------



## Open Lane

Yeah. Idk. Hopefully, it will be worth the wait!


----------



## Coronado

Tonton said:


> Nice review indeed!
> again it shows this amp need quite some volume to get going (for a 5W amp)
> I see 8ish level on master and lead volume to 'bring the amp alive' as he describes
> Seemed to me great home usage amp but even 5W needs to be loud
> 
> here's mine!



How are its characteristics when compared to your JVM1h? I have the JVM1h as well, and wondering your thoughts on both amps to help give me some perspective on the Jube. Are they 2 completely different amps, or are there any similarities sound wise? I found that the JVM1h has tons of gain (I never get beyond half way on the gain). How is the gain on the Jube? 

Thanks so much!
Ray


----------



## Tonton

Coronado said:


> How are its characteristics when compared to your JVM1h? I have the JVM1h as well, and wondering your thoughts on both amps to help give me some perspective on the Jube. Are they 2 completely different amps, or are there any similarities sound wise? I found that the JVM1h has tons of gain (I never get beyond half way on the gain). How is the gain on the Jube?



Hi Ray,

the JVM1 is really a home playing heavy gain machine. I also play around half gain and it sisses and squeels!
In volume it is very quiet and i play 1W mode half volume, which is great home volume (not bedroom)
Lots of bass due to resonance button (which i enable but then reduce some bass to keep away from getting boxy)

The gain area where the 2525 is at around 2/10 area, a jcm800 on steroids 
Much more open sound, less compressed.
They EQ on the JVM1 is normal Marshall, the 2525 is active or something and you need it at lower volume because the 2525 lacks bass at lower volume.
It is the amp that starts to bark when it gets louder, but at home you needs some bass added to give some body (IMHO) at lower volume
Adding EQ also changes volume, so definitely different working than i'm used to
the rhythm clip is nice, but you could do with a pedal also. On the gain channel i don't like it: again it cuts bass and compresses.

does this help?


----------



## Coronado

Tonton said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> the JVM1 is really a home playing heavy gain machine. I also play around half gain and it sisses and squeels!
> In volume it is very quiet and i play 1W mode half volume, which is great home volume (not bedroom)
> Lots of bass due to resonance button (which i enable but then reduce some bass to keep away from getting boxy)
> 
> The gain area where the 2525 is at around 2/10 area, a jcm800 on steroids
> Much more open sound, less compressed.
> They EQ on the JVM1 is normal Marshall, the 2525 is active or something and you need it at lower volume because the 2525 lacks bass at lower volume.
> It is the amp that starts to bark when it gets louder, but at home you needs some bass added to give some body (IMHO) at lower volume
> Adding EQ also changes volume, so definitely different working than i'm used to
> the rhythm clip is nice, but you could do with a pedal also. On the gain channel i don't like it: again it cuts bass and compresses.
> 
> does this help?



Ahhh yes, *absolutely perfect* and just what I was looking for!! Thank you VERY much! This really helps give me a good understanding of some of the characteristics (like gain, tone, EQ, as well as some of the pros and cons) specifically how the Jube compares to the JVM1. I figured since we both have the JVM1, it would be a bit easier with a comparison. 

I've been trying to decide if I want to get the Jube or the Friendman Dirty Shirley (20 watt). They both have a lot to offer!

Thanks again!!


----------



## Open Lane

Great info Tonton!


----------



## PBGas

LemonHart said:


> Update on the 2525 heads in Canada - the Marshall distributor rep indicated that while the combos have now arrived in Canada, "Marshall did not get the heads done in time to make it into the container". So apparently the heads will not be in Canada until October. Argh!! It will have been 6 months since I ordered mine, if they do end up arriving in October.



Hopefully sooner. The day I called, they told me another three weeks for the combos and I got notification the next day from L&M that mine was at the store. LoL. I hope sooner for you, my friend! It is worth the wait and a great little amp!


----------



## LemonHart

PBGas said:


> Hopefully sooner. The day I called, they told me another three weeks for the combos and I got notification the next day from L&M that mine was at the store. LoL. I hope sooner for you, my friend! It is worth the wait and a great little amp!


Thanks, I'm just too impatient!


----------



## Sir Don

I sure love mine. It's a very similar sound to the original 2555 that I have but it's a bit brighter.

It's also plenty loud through a 4x12!!


----------



## Miss Topisto

I still love my new Joob ! I am experimenting a bit with different speakers in my 1936 cabs. I can change between G12t75 and old 74' Greenbacks. Would you recomend trying V30 or is it wasted time?

BTW Since i got my mini Jubilee, i think of that: What would you think about small version of a 2203 ? Would it find some love in here?


----------



## Sir Don

My 2555 sounded best through v30's. the 2525 I've been playing through v30's as well and it sounds great.

I haven't tried it through a quad of 75's though.


----------



## Open Lane

Mine will be here tomorrow. I'll post pics and thoughts (although i prob won't get to crank it until late at night). Can't believe the day is almost here!


----------



## jesone

Sir Don said:


> I sure love mine. It's a very similar sound to the original 2555 that I have but it's a bit brighter.



That's a comparison I've been waiting to hear, and it's great news if the mini does in fact sound close to the 2555.


----------



## Open Lane

I haven't tried a regular jube. I'm gonna make some vids of the mini, after it gets here, though. I'll post because there aren't way too many vids of it on youtube. I hope my vids will shed some light, afraid of critics though, still!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

It sounds like it may be similar to oiginal 2558. EQ is not active but sure acts like it. Very responsive! Tonton described the SJ very well! I am not a fan personally of the rhythm clip, just not gainy enough and also sucks some jam from lead channel. It doesn't need one, but sounds great with a pedal.


----------



## Open Lane

Won't get to test it until late tonight. Meanwhile, some pics.


----------



## Tonton

Really start to learn this amp now, love it!
Even the gain works quite interactive.
As said i turn in quite some bass at half gain and low volume (both on 4 on 5W), but when gain goes to 7 or 8 it becomes really boomy by this added bass, so have to return somewhat.

presence at 4 works for me to keep the highs under control (treble at 5)
mids below 6 is no go for me, really makes the amp dull.
This is quite something because who doesn't start with all the EQ at 5
5W or 20W i don't hear any difference, besides volume. Maybe at higher volumes clean headroom could be a thing but didn't notice now.

I read someone had difficulty with Fuzz pedals.
A strat on clean channel (gain 5) with Keeley Monterey fuzz, wow what a sound.
I swear Jimi was knocking on my door shouting to turn the volume up!
Of course without the rhytm clip, this is a no-go with fuzz (which is also logical), maybe there was the issue for the other guy?

so all great, but that rhythm clip bit disappointing feature. it is only useful at clean sound that you want to push a little to a bluesy/light rock tone (while everyone already has 10 pedals for this). as soon when you have pedal in front which clips already or you are on the lead channel it doesn't help

ps: about the jvm1 and 2525h comparison
of course the whole gain structure is also different: this is an open rock punchy mids sound slash like (duh) where you can hear every string separately and sound is bit scratchy rough edged.
while the jvm1 is a fat modern smooth gain structure highly compressed and less defined, more zakk wylde over the top (while he is actually playing jcm's but anyhow..)
haha so difficult to describe tone


----------



## PBGas

Thus far, I thought something was up with my amp so I took the back off. It just wasn't pushing the gain like it should. I took out the V1 and tested it on my tester and sure enough, it was way down. Checked it several times. I ended up replacing all of the pre-tubes as I had a fresh set. I used a couple of Chinese 12AX7B and a Sovtek LPS in the phase inverter. The power tubes are great! 

Needless to say, I woke the dead.

This is such a killer amp! So happy with it! It loves being played loud. This thing sounds great at a higher volume compared to an el-84 amp which would start to get wolly. This one, nope. Just pure Marshall grind all the way up. Still experiment with my Two-Notes live to get the best from it for FOH.

The controls on it are really sensitive as well. I'm boosting it with a Wampler Tumnus and it works perfectly!


----------



## RocNRol

Just got the amp and it sounds great! I have it going into a 1936V. This things roars with my Les Paul plugged in and am also getting really good clean sounds from my Tele.


----------



## Miss Topisto

hm, i am also playing my 2525H thru a 1936, but loaded with old 74' Greenbacks. I wonder how the amp would sound with V30'...
Behind me on the shelf is a couple of Scumbacks 2 M75-16-65w / FBI . Jim recomended them as the "real" counterfeit to V30. I think i give them a try.
Over all, i think a 2525H paired with a 1936 is a perfect combination in terms of sound, portability and appearance.


----------



## srmd22

Thanks for the review - I was just looking for exactly this sort of info!


----------



## Miss Topisto

After a few weeks of playing with my jube head, i found out that it sound different after, lets say 10 minutes of playing. I know, after a 10 minutes, things in the amp are warmed up and so. But it is clearly audible. Its sound fatter and richer after that "warm up".
I'am writing this because i never realised it this hard with other amps.
Does anyone have the same impression ?
Actually, i dont think something is wrong with the amp. I am just curious.


----------



## rick16v

Miss Topisto said:


> After a few weeks of playing with my jube head, i found out that it sound different after, lets say 10 minutes of playing. I know, after a 10 minutes, things in the amp are warmed up and so. But it is clearly audible. Its sound fatter and richer after that "warm up".
> I'am writing this because i never realised it this hard with other amps.
> Does anyone have the same impression ?
> Actually, i dont think something is wrong with the amp. I am just curious.




My Orange amp is the same. I've learnt not to mess with the EQ until its been on for a while. I think its most likely the tubes responding to warming up.


----------



## LemonHart

The 2525 heads are now in Canada! Picked mine up yesterday. Cool sounding amp, I am currently running it through the Vintage 30 in my SL5. Still trying to understand how the volume controls all interact with each other. I actually don't mind the rhythm clip, especially with the gain cranked to 10 (for more of a lead type tone). Still need to fiddle with the various settings, but so far I am finding I actually like the bass, treb and mids dialed back to below 5, with presence at 5...


----------



## HotRats73

Miss Topisto said:


> After a few weeks of playing with my jube head, i found out that it sound different after, lets say 10 minutes of playing. I know, after a 10 minutes, things in the amp are warmed up and so. But it is clearly audible. Its sound fatter and richer after that "warm up".
> I'am writing this because i never realised it this hard with other amps.
> Does anyone have the same impression ?
> Actually, i dont think something is wrong with the amp. I am just curious.



my 2555x is the same but all the tube amps I've had showed really audiblle shiftings in sound.


----------



## ricksteruk

Everyone seen Johan's video yet?


----------



## jesone

Wonder what speakers are in that cab?


----------



## fndrblndr

According to the video description they are Celestion G12H-30 55hz Pulsonic Greenbacks in a 1971 Marshall 1982A cab.


----------



## jesone

fndrblndr said:


> According to the video description they are Celestion G12H-30 55hz Pulsonic Greenbacks in a 1971 Marshall 1982A cab.


Well that is one sweet setup!


----------



## jdpvtec

Hi, I am new to the forum. I signed up after reading this thread. I got my 2525h a few weeks ago, and this is the first Marshall I have owned that comes with such a steep learning curve. I abandoned Marshall a few years back, and started playing Splawn's. Once I saw the Mini Jubilee, I needed to have one (sellers remorse kicked in from getting rid of a JCM Slash 100w head)

Much like others here, I find the lead channel, with the rhythm clip engaged to be rather underwhelming. I started out with the eq all set at 5, and went from there. I cant seem to get the thump I am looking for. I have is going through a closed back Avatar 2x12, loaded with a greenback and a v30. I have also tried it through a 1960a with 4 greenbacks, and a 4x12 with g12t75's. All of these configurations seem to miss the mark when it comes to getting bottom end, primarily while palm muting. It is worth noting that I have retubed it with JJ e34l's from eurotubes, along with new tubes in the preamp section.

I think when I get home, I am going to start by driving the "clean" channel, and hope for some bottom end, without flub. If anyone has any advise or tips, i'm all ears! My band plays punk, so I am looking for something aggressive, but not overly saturated. Here is a clip of us, but with a Splawn...


----------



## Sound Of A Gun

jdpvtec said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum. I signed up after reading this thread. I got my 2525h a few weeks ago, and this is the first Marshall I have owned that comes with such a steep learning curve. I abandoned Marshall a few years back, and started playing Splawn's. Once I saw the Mini Jubilee, I needed to have one (sellers remorse kicked in from getting rid of a JCM Slash 100w head)
> 
> Much like others here, I find the lead channel, with the rhythm clip engaged to be rather underwhelming. I started out with the eq all set at 5, and went from there. I cant seem to get the thump I am looking for. I have is going through a closed back Avatar 2x12, loaded with a greenback and a v30. I have also tried it through a 1960a with 4 greenbacks, and a 4x12 with g12t75's. All of these configurations seem to miss the mark when it comes to getting bottom end, primarily while palm muting. It is worth noting that I have retubed it with JJ e34l's from eurotubes, along with new tubes in the preamp section.
> 
> I think when I get home, I am going to start by driving the "clean" channel, and hope for some bottom end, without flub. If anyone has any advise or tips, i'm all ears! My band plays punk, so I am looking for something aggressive, but not overly saturated. Here is a clip of us, but with a Splawn...




Nice rendition man!


----------



## LemonHart

You might have different expectations, but I get a very satisfying "thump" with good bottom end when running my 2525H through a 1x12 V30 speaker. I had to fiddle with the EQ quite a bit, but finally dialed in a pretty good setting for the lead channel (to my ears anyway) at 20 watts - Bass 10, Mid 7.5, Treb 4.5 (or a bit less), everything else at 5 ... Output Master as loud as I can handle. 



jdpvtec said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum. I signed up after reading this thread. I got my 2525h a few weeks ago, and this is the first Marshall I have owned that comes with such a steep learning curve. I abandoned Marshall a few years back, and started playing Splawn's. Once I saw the Mini Jubilee, I needed to have one (sellers remorse kicked in from getting rid of a JCM Slash 100w head)
> 
> Much like others here, I find the lead channel, with the rhythm clip engaged to be rather underwhelming. I started out with the eq all set at 5, and went from there. I cant seem to get the thump I am looking for. I have is going through a closed back Avatar 2x12, loaded with a greenback and a v30. I have also tried it through a 1960a with 4 greenbacks, and a 4x12 with g12t75's. All of these configurations seem to miss the mark when it comes to getting bottom end, primarily while palm muting. It is worth noting that I have retubed it with JJ e34l's from eurotubes, along with new tubes in the preamp section.
> 
> I think when I get home, I am going to start by driving the "clean" channel, and hope for some bottom end, without flub. If anyone has any advise or tips, i'm all ears! My band plays punk, so I am looking for something aggressive, but not overly saturated. Here is a clip of us, but with a Splawn...


----------



## jdpvtec

LemonHart said:


> You might have different expectations, but I get a very satisfying "thump" with good bottom end when running my 2525H through a 1x12 V30 speaker. I had to fiddle with the EQ quite a bit, but finally dialed in a pretty good setting for the lead channel (to my ears anyway) at 20 watts - Bass 10, Mid 7.5, Treb 4.5 (or a bit less), everything else at 5 ... Output Master as loud as I can handle.


thanks for the tips, now im itching to get out of work and start tweaking knobs!


----------



## jdpvtec

Sound Of A Gun said:


> Nice rendition man!


thanks!


----------



## Tonton

[/QUOTE]


LemonHart said:


> You might have different expectations, but I get a very satisfying "thump" with good bottom end when running my 2525H through a 1x12 V30 speaker. I had to fiddle with the EQ quite a bit, but finally dialed in a pretty good setting for the lead channel (to my ears anyway) at 20 watts - Bass 10, Mid 7.5, Treb 4.5 (or a bit less), everything else at 5 ... Output Master as loud as I can handle.



For me quite same, at home volume (not really bedroom)
on lead: no clip
bass 8-9, mid 6-7, treb 4-5, pres 4-5
when you add gain or volume you want to back off the bass (gets boomy)
But without its very small sound at lower volume
mid above 5 really opens up amp for me, 5 is really not ok sound (well again at lower volumes at least)


----------



## Bsthetech

Wonder what the bias is at and if they're running a little weak. Waiting to hear from someone who as replaced the tubes and tweaked the bias before writing this one off.


----------



## fndrblndr

My understanding is they are Class A so NO ability to manually adjust the bias.


----------



## Sir Don

Yep, no need to do any bias adjustment, you can slot in any el34 without worrying about bias.

Mine has plenty of low end so I'm not sure what the problem might be (maybe because I'm running mine through a quad of 75's) 

Also, the tubes that came with the amp are first class, Tung Sol. They come with all new JVM's as well so changing them has probably not achieved much.


----------



## kinleyd

I've been playing with my 2525H and Silver Jubilee 2536 2x12 cab for a few days now. Like many here, I couldn't figure out why it was sounding so trebly - and began to wonder if I'd made a mistake. I did keep in mind that this was my first tube amp and a big step up from my solid state amp (a Fender Champion 40) - so I knew it had more to do with inexperience. I was very happy to realize that I just needed to jack up the input gain as was mentioned here, so I'm much happier. Still playing with the settings and hoping to zero in on my favourite tones, primarily GN'R. 

Among a number of reviews of the 2525C and H already linked here, I like this one a lot:


----------



## kinleyd

I've been playing for just a couple of years now and have a lot to learn. I'm greatly enjoying the ride as I try to develop my guitar chops learning to play GN'R. Here's my current rig:


----------



## HotRats73

nice rig!


----------



## kinleyd

HotRats73 said:


> nice rig!


Thanks! I did a major rig upgrade recently:

Squier Strat HSS + Fender Champion 40 -> Marshall Silver Jubilee Mini head and cab + Les Paul 2016 Standard HP + a bunch of pedals.

The learning curve just to use this gear has been steep for me (and I still have a lot left to figure out), but it has also been sweet! I'm looking forward to more joy ahead. Thank you for being so welcoming on this forum!


----------



## HotRats73

This is my actual live rig based made around the 2555x. Now it's at home because the band is on hold.

Above the 2555 there's a jtm45 clone (PzAmp MTM45) hand made by an italian builder.


----------



## kinleyd

That looks awesome!


----------



## jdpvtec

Well, after careful consideration, the 2525h is on its way back to Sweetwater. I just couldent get the chunky palm muting to keep up with the band. I A/B'd it with my Splawn Supersport, and realized that I will never be able to get the mini jubilee where I need it, even through a 1960a with UK made greenbacks. I loved how the jube sounded at lower volumes, but I cant justify the cost for a bedroom amp. Now, im considering getting a Friedman PT-20 so satisfy my gear addiction.


----------



## jesone

How are folks balancing the volume on the clean and dirty channels? I find I need to dial the lead master right back to achieve this.


----------



## HotRats73

jdpvtec said:


> Well, after careful consideration, the 2525h is on its way back to Sweetwater. I just couldent get the chunky palm muting to keep up with the band. I A/B'd it with my Splawn Supersport, and realized that I will never be able to get the mini jubilee where I need it, even through a 1960a with UK made greenbacks. I loved how the jube sounded at lower volumes, but I cant justify the cost for a bedroom amp. Now, im considering getting a Friedman PT-20 so satisfy my gear addiction.



I perfectly understand that. I've had spalwn (a nitro in my case) for some time and it a different animal even if is a marshall based design.

you immediately understand that those heads are hotrodded beasts.


----------



## HotRats73

jesone said:


> How are folks balancing the volume on the clean and dirty channels? I find I need to dial the lead master right back to achieve this.



it depends on your gain and rhythm clip settings and overall volume. 

I use a looper/switcher with a line driver that turns on with the clean channel and acts as a second volume control.


----------



## jesone

HotRats73 said:


> I use a looper/switcher with a line driver that turns on with the clean channel and acts as a second volume control.



Tell me more please?


----------



## HotRats73

read this post

http://www.marshallforum.com/index....e-vs-other-question.92420/page-2#post-1542904


----------



## mrjakub

anyone know how to bias this amp? i would to put in it TAD tubes
but can't find any info. about biasing
please help me out
Greetings


----------



## walshb

mrjakub said:


> anyone know how to bias this amp? i would to put in it TAD tubes
> but can't find any info. about biasing
> please help me out
> Greetings


I haven't found any info either, but someone earlier in this thread mentioned that this amp is self-biasing and that there are no adjustment pots. I have not opened mine up to confirm this.


----------



## kinleyd

walshb said:


> I haven't found any info either, but someone earlier in this thread mentioned that this amp is self-biasing and that there are no adjustment pots. I have not opened mine up to confirm this.


Yes, no manual biasing is required.


----------



## mrjakub

thank you so much for answer
self biasing ? it will not damaged with out biasing
made in russian tubes, i don't like that a bit 
wanne go with TAD EL34
but i hear that amp is good and i can get it for a deal price *853$ for head, 920$ for a combo
(sorry for my bad english)*


----------



## mrjakub

is it a good price for this amp or i will pay to much?


----------



## kinleyd

mrjakub said:


> is it a good price for this amp or i will pay to much?


Sounds like a steal. I bought my head new for US $1500 in Singapore.


----------



## walshb

mrjakub said:


> but i hear that amp is good and i can get it for a deal price *853$ for head, 920$ for a combo
> (sorry for my bad english)*



I would jump all over that! Is that for a new one!? Even used, that's a good price.


----------



## mrjakub

yes, it is for a new one
but what is better to get head or combo?


----------



## walshb

mrjakub said:


> yes, it is for a new one
> but what is better to get head or combo?



It all depends what you prefer. I bought the combo for two reasons:
1. I can still plug it into a 2x12 or 4x12 cab.
2. I still have a great "grab 'n go" amp for jams and practice sessions.

The Greenback speaker in the combo is a perfect match for the amp also!


----------



## Michael Roe

I just joined this site again. Was a member for many years back in the early days. Anyhow, I got back here for questions concerning there not being a bias pot for the 2525H. I just got an order in from Eurotubes. A set of JJ E34L's and 12ax7 with a balanced PI. I just got a 2525 a few weeks ago and it just didn't sound like I remembered. I had two of the small box 50 waters in the late 90's and loved those amps. Then I remembered, they had JJ E34L's in them. I read a post here that said a guy replaced the stock tubes with JJs and wasn't happy. I can tell you this....after I put the JJs in(with no biasing required...cool) this sounds like I remember!!! happy camper now  There is that Jubilee tone I remember!!! Yeah, if yours sounds a bit anemic ....get some JJ E34L's with the balanced PI. They sell the kit ( I got the high gain one) for the original and it works for this one as well. I was so ready to return this to Sweetwater but I had to fork out the cash for tubes to just see.....Right Choice!!


----------



## Michael Roe

After reading my above post I don't think I made it clear.....If you own a 2525H PUT JJ E34L power tubes and JJ high gain 12Ax7's with a balanced PI tube in that bad boy! The amp will suddenly come to full life and power. My DSL 15 watt head was slaying this amp until the retube.


----------



## grimlyflick

Hi all, I haven't been on this site for a while, I used to have a DSL50 and 1936 cab but having had a 2553 and a Slash back in the day I'm interested in trying this amp.

My question is, I don't want to go back to having a 1936 cabinet so am thinking about either getting the 1922 or 1912.
Any feedback or views in which would be a better idea. I used to use the rhythm clip mode mostly switching over to the lead mode for solo/boost. I play mostly old school rock (Stones/Crowes) and R'n'B/soul and control my tone mostly with my volumes.

Is this just a case of the 1922 sounding "bigger"? It's very hard to find a store that stocks both cabinets and the head so any input would be much appreciated.

Cheers!!!


----------



## PBGas

I have the stock tubes in my 2525C and it has plenty of life! LoL. I had a slightly bad V1 and put another in and it has been great. 

I may change out V1 and the phase inverter but in reality, the stock power tubes sound great in there.


----------



## walshb

PBGas said:


> I have the stock tubes in my 2525C and it has plenty of life! LoL. I had a slightly bad V1 and put another in and it has been great.
> 
> I may change out V1 and the phase inverter but in reality, the stock power tubes sound great in there.



Stock tubes here also, I've never had a combo sound this good right out of the box. It's like the Greenback speaker was already broken in also, perfect match for this amp and sounded great from day one.


----------



## cyberfunk

Michael Roe said:


> After reading my above post I don't think I made it clear.....If you own a 2525H PUT JJ E34L power tubes and JJ high gain 12Ax7's with a balanced PI tube in that bad boy! The amp will suddenly come to full life and power. My DSL 15 watt head was slaying this amp until the retube.



I just bought a 2525h in Jan and as you described it I feel mine sounds a little anemic and would like to replicate slashes tube configuration (at a smaller scale) in his 2555sl with Grove Tubes 2 x GT-EL34-R and 2 x ??12AX7* (*I understand these to be re-branded JJ EL 34's) though I have never re-tubed an amp before, can I literally just take the old tubes out and put new ones in??


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Yes you can. Preamp tubes, always. Power tubes, yes in this case as it is a cathode bias so no need to bias when changing tubes. Mine should be here by Tues. I have a set of NOS Mullard EL34 go put in. oh....yeah....


----------



## KelvinS1965

I haven't finished swapping out my cab (going from a 1x12 Greenback to a 2x12 Greenback) so I'll wait until then, but I'm really happy with my 2525H with the standard valves so far. I hadn't realised that it is cathode bias though, so that does make it easier when I do want to change. I've been going through my other amps checking the bias lately, so this is one I won't have to worry about.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

santiall said:


> it is cathode biased, you can use any octal tube you want without having to do anything. It is the nature of that circuit (same as preamp tubes)
> Fixed bias is a different thing, they rely on an internal voltage which is "fixed" and that can be adjusted or not. 100W Marshall amps are fixed adjustable bias, Boogies are fixed non-adjustable bias


Santiago mentions using ANY octal tube so can I put in a pair of 6L6? I would presume this....


----------



## Toby Krewbs

I dont want to be a spoiled sport or party crasher here but...
If it were me spending that much coin on these amps I would check the plate voltage and bias voltage and make sure it is within a safe acceptable operating range whether the amps have a bias pot or not when changing tubes from anything other than what Marshall shipped them with.The amps prolly have a pretty forgiving range in the bias circuit but since it cannot be adjusted without a resistor change checking it would give me peace of mind.

Every Marshall I have ever owned or encountered has had a bias adjustment pot so this is a bit unusual with this Jubilee amp.Man I sure would like to have one!

RawkOn and Have Fun and Be Safe!!!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Im gonna check mine with the tester just to see where it is at. As Santiago pointed out, it is the nature of that circuit and is just like a 12AX7 in that regard. I gotta take it from him. But I will look at it cause I can, jist go see if it's ridiculously off or not.
It's unusual to me too, but then so is a 20 /5 watt EL34 amp to me.


----------



## mtsv

Toby Krewbs said:


> Every Marshall I have ever owned or encountered has had a bias adjustment pot so this is a bit unusual with this Jubilee amp.Man I sure would like to have one!



The thing here is, cathode biased amps are easy to use if you are after more or less standard sound that the amp is aimed for. Adjusting the bias to your preference (and even to standard values during a tube rolling process) is tiresome for people like me. Besides 2525 is a reliable workhorse to me


----------



## fiestared

I have one of these. I'm running it through a Suhr 1x12 with a Celestion Creamback M, and I couldn't be happier. I have everything set between noon and 1 o'clock. I have a ClinchFX EP that I leave on all the time just to give it a little goose. If I want slightly different tones I use the Carl Martin Plexitone. It's like having a 3 channel amp.


----------



## Toby Krewbs

I used an Egnater Tweaker with a bunch of different tubes for several years.The Tweaker has the same type of wide ranging bias circuit as this Jube prolly does.One day for curiosity's sake I checked the plate voltage and bias using my Multi Meter and bias probes.I had E34ls in it.Not the 6v6s it shipped with.
I was horrified to see how high the bias was.Way Too Hot
lol!

I know Egnater told users of that amp to stick to robust 6v6s after about 4 years of production of the amp.
I put JJ6v6s in it and the bias cooled way down and the transformer was no longer hot.

I have since sold that amp.My Marshall Haze kills it.


----------



## Michael Roe

cyberfunk said:


> I understand these to be re-branded JJ EL 34's) though I have never re-tubed an amp before, can I literally just take the old tubes out and put new ones in??


Yes, they are cathode Biased, so, not biasing required. Just be sure your new tubes are matched.


----------



## Medronio

I just bought a new Marshall Silver Jubilee 2525 Combo.
It definitely rocks and i like the sound of the clean and the crunch channel without the rythm clip engaged very much. I also noticed a big difference between the 5 and the 20 watt setting. While in the 20 watt setting the amp really shines and kicks a big ompf to my balls, i just don`t like the 5 watt setting. It just feels like somethings missing. Maybe just the big bottom punch of the 20 watt setting.
Now i am seriously thinking of giving a try to the original 2554 in the 25 watt setting. I think 50 watt ill be too loud, as i experienced with my JVM 215 combo.
So, has anyone compared the two silver jubilee combos, the new and the old one and can give me some insights and thoughts on it? I read some comments on the first page about it but maybe someone just had the experience too.
Will the old one sound different and will it give that punch in the 25 watt setting too?

ps: i would get a full refund for my new mini combo and get the old one cheaper! ;-)


----------



## Jethro Rocker

The 25 watt setting on original SJ is triode mode and I find it does indded lack some of the punch of tbe pentode, full power mode. I always run my 2558 in full power mode but admittedly rarely get it up enough to push the power section. It is very loud as per most 50 watt tube amps.
I prefer full setting on my Mini head as well, there is a lack of punch in lower settings. So I would think there would be no real gain in that particular area in a 2554 vs 2525 combo. 
Also remember the caps etc are 30 years old on an original. But, it Is an original and a limited edition if that means anything to you.


----------



## treetrunk

I am considering getting the combo. Before I take the plunge, I wanted to understand:
- does it sound good at bedroom levels?
- how does it take pedals on clean and drive channels, for shred playing?


----------



## KelvinS1965

I play mine in my living room at slightly higher than what I'd consider 'bedroom levels' (I have no direct neighbours), but I find it sounds good even at these quieter than gig/rehearsal levels. I haven't really tried any pedals into it yet though as I don't really feel I need to use any; with two gain controls and a very powerful eq section I can get the sounds I want just with the amp alone.

I just picked up a matching 1936V cab with UK made Vintage 30s inside on a near half price deal. There is a little cosmetic damage which the shop is swapping it straight out tomorrow for, but a quick play as it is and I'm very happy with the sound.

I now have two smaller Marshall stacks. The one in my avatar and this one below.


----------



## treetrunk

Thanks for pitching in...man that looks awesome, surely it sounds too..
I am hoping it is not too loud, so I can enjoy it well if I buy it...


----------



## KelvinS1965

It does sound great...kind of 'grown up' if you get what I mean. I guess I'm lucky that I can crank it up a bit if I want, but even when my OH is working from home I can play it quietly and still enjoy it. There is another 2x12 behind the projector screen with Heritage Greenbacks in it, but I think I prefer this one, plus I can take it out to rehearsals or gigs (if I ever get one...).


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I prefer the 20 watt mode even at lower volumes. I will try my OD in front in the next day or so and get back to you on your other thread. I want to be able to use both channels dirty or failing that, have the ability to get more dirt or less on channel 2 and boost solo volume in loop. I want to use mine this Thurs at a small fun show. Want to see if it behaves like it's big brother!,


treetrunk said:


> Thanks for pitching in...man that looks awesome, surely it sounds too..
> I am hoping it is not too loud, so I can enjoy it well if I buy it...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

treetrunk said:


> I am considering getting the combo. Before I take the plunge, I wanted to understand:
> - does it sound good at bedroom levels?
> - how does it take pedals on clean and drive channels, for shred playing?


It sounds good a t lower levels, even in 5 watt mode. I ran mine yesterday with a Bad Monkey OD using ONLY Level control NOT gain on the Monkey.

If you run it on clean channel, you must keep R CLip ON and keep gain on amp quite high if you like really distorted, ballsy 80s tones. Otherwise there is not enough gain. If you are looking for ACDC tone then ditch the OD it's not required.

This means however, that the gain is quite high when you switch to Lead channel and the high Level on BM and high gain setting on amp makes it VERY gainy and thick. A bit much for some people but if you plan on tapping and shredding at lower volumes, you might welcome the extra gain.

So in short, I would use it with a pedal on clean only in R Clip mode and use it on lead channel if you really need to take it over the top. It's not really necessary with a Jubilee. My 2525H sounds good through a 1x12 closed back, I cannot speak for the combo. You could also turn off OD when selecting Lead Channel
I intend on using mine tomorrow afternoon for a fun gig at my buddy's school through a 2x12 but I will use Lead channel most stock and with OD up front and an EQ in loop for boost during solos. I rarely use clean and certainly won't need it for this one.
Cheers


----------



## renatolevanteze

KelvinS1965 said:


> I just picked up a matching 1936V cab with UK made Vintage 30s inside on a near half price deal. There is a little cosmetic damage which the shop is swapping it straight out tomorrow for, but a quick play as it is and I'm very happy with the sound.
> 
> I now have two smaller Marshall stacks. The one in my avatar and this one below




Have you ever tried your 2525h with the 2061cx cab? What speakers are in them. I'm currently in doubt if I should get the combo or the head plus either the 2536 matching 2x12 or the 2061cx cab. 

Cheers!


----------



## Open Lane

I got a delay pedal (dd7) on tuesday for my mini jube and with it, i no longer need the boost its infront of it. Sounds absolutely stunning.


----------



## BanditPanda

renatolevanteze said:


> Have you ever tried your 2525h with the 2061cx cab? What speakers are in them. I'm currently in doubt if I should get the combo or the head plus either the 2536 matching 2x12 or the 2061cx cab.
> 
> Cheers!




I am not an owner of those amps however I would say that most players will always recommend getting the head with separate cab.


----------



## KelvinS1965

renatolevanteze said:


> Have you ever tried your 2525h with the 2061cx cab? What speakers are in them. I'm currently in doubt if I should get the combo or the head plus either the 2536 matching 2x12 or the 2061cx cab.
> 
> Cheers!



That isn't a 2061cx cab in my avatar; it is a custom made 1x12 cab to match my JMP-1H head. It had a Greenback in it and now has a (Chinese) V30. I also have a Thomann MDF 2x12 cab which has two Heritage Greenbacks in it: I think the 2525H sounds better through it's matching 1936V cab which has UK made V30s in it.

I took my Mini Jubilee stack to rehearsals last night which was the first outing with an acoustic drum kit and two other guitarists to play with and it sounded great. We tried a few different guitars through it and two other players, so it was good for me to be able to sit back and listen to it.


----------



## Capriccio

Does mini jubilee has clean sound similar to 1959 slp? I was thinking to try it in some shop and maybe, maybe....maybe... sell my yjm for it. NOT for the tone, for weight and transportabiliy reasons only!!
I don't need lead channel, just a clean channel or clip mode similar to slp, so i will try it and then will see.
But does someone can tell me if I could have with strato the classic rock tone, bluesy funky? (from hendrix to frusciante to ac/dc ....etc etc)?????
Thanks


----------



## Kinkless Tetrode

Yes it does to my ears. The cleans are indeed similar, but maybe not the cranked overdrive tone using the clean channel alone. 

Looking at it technically, the clean channel signal path through the preamp is essentially the same. The EQ section is different and comes off the plate of V2, instead the cathode, like a Hiwatt, though. In fact the tone stack values are close to that of a Hiwatt instead of a 1959 as well. 

I would certainly play one to know if it will give you want before unloading a YJM though.


----------



## FIREpunkMEDIC

Hey!!! Looking to go to a lower wattage head and I am between the 2525h and the Friedman Pink Taco too...did you ever pull the trigger on One? If so thoughts?! Cheers!



jdpvtec said:


> Well, after careful consideration, the 2525h is on its way back to Sweetwater. I just couldent get the chunky palm muting to keep up with the band. I A/B'd it with my Splawn Supersport, and realized that I will never be able to get the mini jubilee where I need it, even through a 1960a with UK made greenbacks. I loved how the jube sounded at lower volumes, but I cant justify the cost for a bedroom amp. Now, im considering getting a Friedman PT-20 so satisfy my gear addiction.


----------



## 1971Jensen

I just got mine about a month ago and I want to marry it, fact! I purchased the head and 1X12 Orange cab at the same time. I pulled the V30 and replaced it with a GB M12. Now that the speaker and tubes have had a chance to break in it sounds fantastic, not that it ever sounded bad at any point. I have missed days of work because of this little sliver hooker. I have it mic ed with a C414 and SM57 for recording in my home studio and use it with my other primary amp which is a Fender 68 Deluxe reissue. Making a change in tubes may make it sound better? I doubt Ill find out anytime soon because I am more than pleased with the way its sounding now, that and I know have not conquered the learning curve with this yet. I tried it with my Wampler Euphoria and I had a to put it away because ...
1) I wanted to get down with my new amp just to know what she could do.
2) I kept busting a nut listening to it, and playing naked at home freaks guests out.


----------



## Eblue4

Hi everyone,

I what the 2525h for a year. I pluged into Marshall 4x12

Is good idea to go to the 100w version to play at home like I do with 2525h? Or is unecesary

Thanks

Best regards


----------



## superlead

Michael Roe said:


> I just joined this site again. Was a member for many years back in the early days. Anyhow, I got back here for questions concerning there not being a bias pot for the 2525H. I just got an order in from Eurotubes. A set of JJ E34L's and 12ax7 with a balanced PI. I just got a 2525 a few weeks ago and it just didn't sound like I remembered. I had two of the small box 50 waters in the late 90's and loved those amps. Then I remembered, they had JJ E34L's in them. I read a post here that said a guy replaced the stock tubes with JJs and wasn't happy. I can tell you this....after I put the JJs in(with no biasing required...cool) this sounds like I remember!!! happy camper now  There is that Jubilee tone I remember!!! Yeah, if yours sounds a bit anemic ....get some JJ E34L's with the balanced PI. They sell the kit ( I got the high gain one) for the original and it works for this one as well. I was so ready to return this to Sweetwater but I had to fork out the cash for tubes to just see.....Right Choice!!


It’s 5 years since this post, but “you saved my life”, so I want to give you credit. I followed your advice and got a JJ high gain kit, night and day! Now my 2525h is a beast!! Before this I found the amp to be kind of “polite” soundwise, but now it has balls and rocks!! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Michael Roe

superlead said:


> It’s 5 years since this post, but “you saved my life”, so I want to give you credit. I followed your advice and got a JJ high gain kit, night and day! Now my 2525h is a beast!! Before this I found the amp to be kind of “polite” soundwise, but now it has balls and rocks!! Thank you very much!!!


Glad to help!
I think if I remember right, the real problem was the stock Tung-Sol power tubes were bad but the JJ E34Ls did the trick.


----------



## jchrisf

Michael Roe said:


> Glad to help!
> I think if I remember right, the real problem was the stock Tung-Sol power tubes were bad but the JJ E34Ls did the trick.


Where can I get this high gain kit?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Michael Roe said:


> Glad to help!
> I think if I remember right, the real problem was the stock Tung-Sol power tubes were bad but the JJ E34Ls did the trick.


If it is called a high gain kit then preamp tubes would be different as well. Possibly affects the tone quite a bit too.


----------



## superlead

jchrisf said:


> Where can I get this high gain kit?


https://www.eurotubes.com/store/pc/Marshall-2525-Mini-Silver-Jubilee-High-Gain-Option-826p2840.htm


----------



## superlead

Jethro Rocker said:


> If it is called a high gain kit then preamp tubes would be different as well. Possibly affects the tone quite a bit too.


Most likely… but I agree with Michael Roe, I think the biggest change is due to the JJ E34Ls


----------



## jchrisf

superlead said:


> https://www.eurotubes.com/store/pc/Marshall-2525-Mini-Silver-Jubilee-High-Gain-Option-826p2840.htm


Thanks.. so this should work for my Ceriatone 2204?








Marshall 50 Watt MKII JMP & 800 Series EL34 Amps High Gain Option


Marshall 50 Watt MKII JMP & 800 Series EL34 Amps High Gain Option



www.eurotubes.com


----------



## Cl1

*Marshall Mini Silver Jubilee 2525H*
I grew up around tube amps of the 1970s and was fortunate enough to own a Marshall Plexi. I recently pulled the trigger on the Marshall Mini Jube head and it sounds better than most of the tube amps I grew up around.

It's a two channel amp with some very musical EQs. Powered by two EL34s, you have s dedicated clean channel and an overdrive chanel. The input gain controlling the clean channel is a pull-push pot that activates the Rhythm Clip function producing some very memorable mild distortion reminiscent of an overdriven Plexi.

I experimented with a number of NOS tubes in the preamp stage, settling on a GE JAN 5751 in V1 and Telefunken ECC83 ribbed plates in V2 and V3, which really brings out the warm midrange. The 5751 in V1 cleans up some of the graininess in the clean channel, but with the rhythm clip activated, brings out super sweet distortion along the lines of SRV.

The overdrive (lead channel) gets you into Slash territory, but is not super distortion territory, which is fine for what I do. The Mini Jub is switchable in either 5 or 20 watt modes, yet is certainly loud enough to gig with in a smaller venue.

I purchased a 2x12 Origin angled cab and replaced the stock speakers with two Celestion Greenbacks I had from the 1970s. I also experimented with some other vintage 12 inch speakers, including a Vintage 30. Really no comparison.

Hands down, this is a versatile amp and one of the best sounding Marshall's I've heard since the 1970s!


----------



## superlead

jchrisf said:


> Thanks.. so this should work for my Ceriatone 2204?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshall 50 Watt MKII JMP & 800 Series EL34 Amps High Gain Option
> 
> 
> Marshall 50 Watt MKII JMP & 800 Series EL34 Amps High Gain Option
> 
> 
> 
> www.eurotubes.com


I think so… eurotubes is well known for having a good customer service, so don’t hesitate to ask first, they will reply to you for sure.


----------



## charlysays

I have been using my 2525h and loving it for a couple of years now. Every time I play through it I just love the sound.
I mostly use it with a 1x12 I made myself, open back, fitted with a late 70s celestion g12-65.
Call me primitive but my standard strat sounds amazing through it with presence about half way then everything else flat out with the exception of the lead master and output master. The lead master stays where it is, where I get a volume boost on the distortion "channel" mostly for solos. The output master is usually on around 3 in 5w mode for rehearsals and then around half to 3/4 in 20w mode for gigs.
I have no issues whatsoever keeping up in a 5 piece funk/ disco band.
Best of all it's a light compact amp. I wish Marshall had brought these out in the 00s!
Absolutely love it.
It's so good I've barely touched an sv20h I picked up but I do mean to spend some time this summer getting to know that.


----------



## Dave J

Hi all! 
Been away for a bit, new day job blah blah. I recently picked up a Mini Jubilee head and at first I was pretty " meh" about it until I found some example settings on the internet. Once I had an idea on how to dial it in, I am really digging it. Just from a quality of sound perspective it's a clear step up from my DSL40CR. Currently running it thru one of two 1x12 cabs I have, and have a pair of English V30's from around 1998, a pair of newer Greenbacks, and a Scumback J75 to try. I am thinking about a 2x12 for it using the speakers I have on hand. The V30's are 8 ohms and the rest 16 ohms so I can't mix a V30 with the others, but beyond that I'm wide open. I am thinking along the lines of a vertical cab, but not sure if I wanna go angled, diagonal, or both angled and diagonal. I was really split between the Jubilee or the SV20 but the flexibility of the Jube won out. The Jubilee is not a Plexi or a JCM800 but that sonic area is where I want to live. Doesn't have to be spot on either, just a good late '70s to '80s Marshall sound that is not overly hot rodded, like a modded Plexi or JCM 800. I already get sounds I like from it but was thinking an angled 2x12 might be the ticket. Note that I am not talking about a angled baffle but a "A" type 2x12. From what I have read those give a bit more mids and maybe a touch less bass. That might be just the final touch on getting my sound. Any opinions on which would work for me? I don't have much to try locally so it's an internet buy. I am also not ruling out a straight vertical 2x12 or even a horizontal 2x12. But my bass player covers the low stuff so I am not in need of getting the most bottom end. The Jube gets pretty thick if I want it to, although of course not metal chugging, but I don't go there anyway. 
I missed this place !


----------



## Jubilant

Hey Dave,
Like you I enjoy the 70’s&80’s tones.After trying at least 6 different speaker choices I landed on the Celestion G12M 25 watt speakers.I think they work great with this amp.Also the best advice I could give you with this amp is to have the output master in the lead channel at 8 or higher then use the lead master as your master volume.This little trick can’t be understated.I use it through a 1-12 mostly but also a 2-12 cab as well.My main guitar is a Gibson V with Seymour Duncan pearly gates pickups.The icing on the cake is to use a light boost to push it and the tones are glorious! Enjoy your new Jube it’s a beast!


----------



## cjs42079

I got the mini Jube a few months ago and it's basically my dream amp. And then after realizing it was my dream amp, I discovered how to really use the rhythm clip as well and omfg you couldn't pry this amp from my cold dead hands.


----------



## scozz

Dave J said:


> . ……….The V30's are 8 ohms and the rest 16 ohms so I can't mix a V30 with the others,……………


Well apparently we *CAN * safely miss-match speaker ohms with these Marshall Studio amps, that’s why all 3 of the amps have 5 speaker jacks 

If you want to run a 16 ohm speaker with an 8 ohm, you can, just plug your 16 ohm speaker into the 8 ohm out and your 8 ohm speaker in the 4 ohm out. 

I know it doesn’t sound right, but the information came from Santiago in a thread he started. I’ll look for the thread, maybe someone here recalls it.


----------



## Dave J

Dan myers said:


> Hey Dave,
> Like you I enjoy the 70’s&80’s tones.After trying at least 6 different speaker choices I landed on the Celestion G12M 25 watt speakers.I think they work great with this amp.Also the best advice I could give you with this amp is to have the output master in the lead channel at 8 or higher then use the lead master as your master volume.This little trick can’t be understated.I use it through a 1-12 mostly but also a 2-12 cab as well.My main guitar is a Gibson V with Seymour Duncan pearly gates pickups.The icing on the cake is to use a light boost to push it and the tones are glorious! Enjoy your new Jube it’s a beast!


So you are saying with the lead channel on ( red light) you keep the output master at 8 or better and control the volume with the lead master volume, correct ? Awesome, I will try that. I will try my Greenbacks as well. Have just used the V30. Thank you for the advice !!


----------



## Jubilant

Yes,that’s the way to get the best tone possible.Glad to help!



Dave J said:


> So you are saying with the lead channel on ( red light) you keep the output master at 8 or better and control the volume with the lead master volume, correct ? Awesome, I will try that. I will try my Greenbacks as well. Have just used the V30. Thank you for the advice !!


----------

